# What makes a vehicle street legal?



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Your best bet is a drivers license station in NY.

In Illinois: it is headlamps (dimable), taillamps, parking lamps, turnsignals, horn, safety glass windshield, 4 wheel brakes, parking brake, inside rear view mirror, usually a left hand outside rear view mirror, seat/shoulder belts, bumpers (front & rear), windshield wipers, front and rear license plates, plus something I probably forgot.

That is why it is easier to convert an already built, licensed vehicle.


----------



## vwdevotee (Mar 8, 2008)

In Washington (the state, not the district), it is also compliance with the crash safety stuff in place when the vehicle has it's VIN issued.


----------

